# Outside light wiring question



## cda (Jun 10, 2016)

This is for my house, yes I am a sawhorse 

Not an electrician or electrical inspector 

Just want to know before I call an electrician.

How should this post light be wired per code??

Whoever put it in 

Ran a few feet of Romex under ground, than aboveground into the garage, attached a plug to it, and just plugged it into an outlet,

I know most of that set up is wrong, and want to have it done right.


Thanks


----------



## Msradell (Jun 10, 2016)

I don't know how detailed you're looking for in the description but basically you need to run underground rated wire from the base of the light post into your crawlspace or basement. Minimum burial depth requirements need to be respected and very depending on if you were running the cable alone or through conduit. I don't have the code in front of me right now but I believe the minimum depth is 2' for unprotected cable and 18" for conduit but I may be wrong with those numbers.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 11, 2016)

I don't have it in front of me either, but if memory serves, a single circuit burial is for residential is 12"


----------



## north star (Jun 11, 2016)

*% = % = %*


From the `12 IRC, Section E3803, Table E3803.1,
...18 inches if using an underground rated,
cable assembly.

See this link:
*http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2012/icod_irc_2012_38_sec003.htm*


*% = % = %*


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 11, 2016)

fatboy said:


> I don't have it in front of me either, but if memory serves, a single circuit burial is for residential is 12"



If 20A or less and GFCI protected.


----------



## steveray (Jun 13, 2016)

If it is underground, it should not be "NM" cable...UF or conduit with THWN...hard wired into a switch or timer or I guess it could be wired "direct" if it had a photoeye to come on at dusk....


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 13, 2016)

Nice Post CDA!!


----------

